
For Twitter-Owned Apps and Sites, a Cacophony of Confusion - iProject
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/07/02/for-twitter-owned-apps-and-sites-a-cacophony-of-confusion/
======
apievangelist
Some great points, countering Twitter's points for the crackdown. Twitter
could accomplish the same goals with a TOS and branding guidelines that
included the ecosystem. One that would let users know when they are using a
Twitter app vs. 3rd party, while also allowing innovation.

